# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Clart d'une couleur et "distance" entre les couleurs en RGB.

## Pragmateek

Salut! ::D:  

Dans un systme de codage des couleurs en RGB comment valuer la clart d'une couleur?
Et comment valuer la "distance" entre deux couleurs c'est  dire  quel point elle sont diffrentes?

Merci. ::D:

----------


## thewho

Bonjour,

Va voir http://semmix.pl/color/
Il y a pas mal d'explications concerant les couleurs

----------


## Pragmateek

Merci pour le site, c'est bon pour la clart.
Mais pour la "distance"?
Il y a srement plusieures mthodes mais lesquelles?

EDIT: une mthode est de calculer la norme euclidienne du vecteur obtenue par diffrence entre les "vecteurs couleurs" (dont les trois composantes sont les composantes R, G et B) des deux couleurs.
Existe il d'autres mthodes?

----------


## PRomu@ld

La distance entre deux couleur en rgb n'apporte pas trop d'intrt pratique, le mieux pour comparer deux couleur et que ceci soit interprtable reste le changement d'espace couleur, par exemple hsv (on trouve aussi hsi). 

Ainsi, la comparaison est plus simple : l'une est plus claire que l'autre, l'une est plus sature (plus colore ), ...

----------


## Pragmateek

C'est pour dtecter des objets sur une image en analysant les diffrences de couleurs entre pixels.
Quel espace de couleurs semble le plus appropri, RGB, HSV ou HSI?

----------


## sovitec

> C'est pour dtecter des objets sur une image en analysant les diffrences de couleurs entre pixels.
> Quel espace de couleurs semble le plus appropri, RGB, HSV ou HSI?


Je ne suis pas normand, mais ils ne renieraient pas ma rponse : a dpend.
Le meilleur espace est celui qui est le plus discriminant pour le type d'images  traiter : souvent un simple seuillage en niveau de gris est suffisant. Si la distance doit tre conforme  la vision humaine alors il vaut mieux utiliser Lab ou XYZ...

----------


## FrancisSourd

Il doit y avoir des choses intressantes dans ces deux dbats

http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...uleur+distance
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...uleur+distance

----------


## j.p.mignot

Pour les mesures de distance, j'utilise en gnral le codage Lab. Suivant le poid que l'on donne  L dans le mtrique, cela permet entre autre de donner une distance tres faible  des couleurs environ identiques mais avec des luminosits tres differentres.
voir par exemple
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIE_Lab

----------

